# Smoke then electric powered steam



## clearchris (Nov 17, 2013)

So, I was thinking and since I pretty much always use the texas crutch, I had an idea. Why not smoke, then when i would normally wrap in foil, I just inject steam instead?

I dont think there would be much functional difference there, as water saturated air will prevent evaporation and prevent the stall. Plus, I wouldnt have to tend the smoker as much as I do now.

I do some googling, and yep, all good ideas are already taken. The guys over at cowboy steam smokers are already making these.

http://www.cowboysteamsmoker.com/

Anyone have any comments on this process? I think I can implement this with a water heater element, copper tube, tiny water tank, electronic water valve, water level sensor, thermocouple and an arduino.


----------

